# Lan Party mit 12 Personen... WAS SPIELEN?



## davidschu (22. April 2014)

Hey Leute.
Es ist mal wieder die Zeit um den 24. April, meinen Geburtstag und das Wochenende dannach an dem ich traditionell (seit 5 Jahren) eine Lan Party mit meinen Besten Freunden Feier.
Nun stellt sich das Problem, dass wir dieses Jahr 4 Personen mehr als sonst sind und desshalb die Meisten unsrer Multiplayer Classics nicht mehr funktionieren. Spiele wie Empire Earth und Co unterstützen lediglich einen Multiplayer mit 10 Personen und da wir nicht den Ganzen Abend Call of Duty 2 (egal wie großartig es ist), und UT spielen wollen habe ich mich gefragt ob ihr gute Ideen hättet.
Strategie wäre toll und genial wäre ein Spiel das 3 Teams zulässt.
Freue mich über Ideen und es wäre gut wenn sie vor Freitag kommen damit ich noch auf Amazon bestellen kann.
Da ich leider nur eine 6k Leitung habe (Da die Telekom auf Käffer "scheißt") fallen neuere, Internetlastige und LAN- Modusfreie Spiele Flach.
Freue mich über Forschläge.
MFG David
Bereits im Auf der Liste:
Call of Duty I-V
Battlefield 1942- 2142
UT
CS
Minecraft
Terraria
PS: Ich will nicht alle Spiele an diesem Abend Spielen sondern auch für die Zukunft Sammeln


----------



## SpotlightXFX (23. April 2014)

Auf ner LAN wird CoD4 ProMod / CSS bzw. CSGO gespielt. Battlefield 3 kann man auch mit einer 6K Leitung spielen , ich habs mit 4 Personen auf DSL 768 gespielt. Ping war bei 39-45


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (23. April 2014)

Jo, Bf3 macht Laune, einfach mal 3 Squads voll und dann gehts los


----------



## Cinnayum (23. April 2014)

Wir hatten früher auch mal solche etwas größeren LAN-Parties. Erfahrungsgemäß ist es dann so, dass eh nicht alle die ganze Zeit im gleichen Spiel verbringen und sich kleinere Grüppchen bilden.

Was ist denn z.B. mit WC3, das hat nochn LAN-Modus. SC2 dürfte mit einer 6k-Leitung auch noch zu spielen sein. Kommt auf einen Versuch an. (Ich glaube von den 12 Leuten haben eh nur 8 oder weniger das Spiel  )


----------



## seppo1887 (23. April 2014)

WC3 TDs dominieren heute noch die großen Lanpartys ala GSH.


----------



## X2theZ (23. April 2014)

ich schlag mal gta4 (inkl. episodes from liberty city) vor 
es werden viele modi geboten (rennen, gta-rennen, - alles mit verschiedensten fahrzeugklassen - deathmatch, team-deathmatch, car-jacker und und und und) und das ganze mit einer lobby, die platz für 32 mann bietet!!! 
guck mal hier für genauere infos: http://de.gta.wikia.com/wiki/Mehrspieler_(IV)

und mittlerweile wird einem die complete-edition auf steam eh hinterhergeworfen - glaub ich


----------



## shadie (23. April 2014)

seppo1887 schrieb:


> WC3 TDs dominieren heute noch die großen Lanpartys ala GSH.



Ich wollte es grad schreiben, WC3 gehört da unbedingt rein 

Ansonsten für Strategie eventuell noch C&C Generals, das hatte immer Laune gemacht, passt glaube ich bis 16 Spieler.

Für Shooter hast du ja schon eine sehr große Auswahl.


----------



## Shaav (2. Mai 2014)

Empire Earth mit 1h Aufbauzeit


----------



## Minga_Bua (5. Mai 2014)

supreme commander


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (5. Mai 2014)

Silent Hunter 3 mit LSH5.1. Dann könntet ihr mit 12 Booten an einem Konvoy "arbeiten". Allerdings dauert da eine Runde gerne mal 3-4h (keine Zeitkompression im Multiplayer).


----------



## Salkin_97 (9. Mai 2014)

Wie wärs mit Warcraft ? 
Mit den zusätzlichen Funmaps kann man des ewig spielen ... 

Und Flat out 2 darf bei keiner Lan Fehlen ...


----------

